# NAS Qnap 251+ Nachfolger / Ersatz gesucht - Kaufberatung



## Manta1500 (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,
bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob mein anliegen hier her gehört, aber ich fand keine andere Rubrik - Wenn falsch bitte verschieben.

Da ich hier im Forum schon erfolgreich einen Gamer-PC  mit eurer Hilfe und Ratschlägen zusammen stellen konnte, wende ich mich wieder an diejenigen die das wissen haben und sich bereit erklären mir bei der Entscheidung das richtige zu finden zu-helfen.

So was suche ich, erstmal, was habe ich und was mache ich damit.


Ist: 
Qnap 251+ mit 6T im raid 1
Filme - Serien werden über Lan an 4 Raspi´s (mit Kodi17,6) gestreamt    
mehr nicht, das soll sich aber mit der Neuen Nas ändern.

Soll:
Marke : Qnap oder Synology
Mehr Speicher, Einschübe - dachte so an 5 - 6 oder max 8 bay , es gibt auch welche mit zusätzliche 2,5er Einschübe, aber weiß nicht ob die was sind für mich.
Leistung (CPU) soll nicht weniger sein besser mehr, und da blick ich nicht mehr durch, wenn ich so das web durchstöbere und lese das manche CPU´s  echt nicht zu empfehlen sind,
frage ich mich welche sind dann zu empfehlen.
Würde gerne auch einigen speicher für ein MacBook einräumen, das der darauf zugreifen kann, keine Cloud nur im eigenen netzt, so als zwischen speicher.
Die alte Qnap soll dann als Backup für die neue sein - hoffe das ginge auch wenn die neue ein Synology ist.

Was das Budget angeht bin ich mal für alles offen, sollte aber noch im rahmen sein, darum begrenze ich mal unter Vorbehalt das Budget auf 1000€  für das leer Gehäuse, da ich ja auch noch die Platten benötige.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr was ich euch noch sagen kann, am besten ihr fragt mich was ihr noch wissen müsst. 
Vielleicht noch das 1GB netz , 2 Cisco switche, alles Cat7 kabeln (cat.6a)


freue mich auf eure Vorschläge 

Gruß
Mane


----------



## Manta1500 (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
 hat keiner eine Empfehlung für mich, was mich echt wundert, sind doch hier alle echte Kenner.


----------



## fotoman (24. Juli 2020)

Das Problem dürfte sein, dass sich mit solch großen Fertig-NAS hier kaum jemand auskennt. Zumindest habe ich hier bisher noch von sehr wenigen Usern gelesen, die sich ein Fertig-NAS mit x86 CPU hinstellen.

Klar kann man nun versuchen. aktuellere Intel-CPUs mit dem Celeron aus Deinem Qnap 251+ zu vergleichen. Aber das wirst Du sicher selber schon getan haben. So rieisg ist die Auswahl an Geräten mit >= 6 Einschüben und Intel CPU von den beiden Hersteller ja nicht.

Bei mir hört es aber schon mit dem Wissen um die Mac Anbindung auf. Das sollte wohl jedes 08/15 NAS seit mind. einem Jahrzehnt schaffen und wenn es Dein aktuelles kann, dann gilt dies auch für ein neues von QNap oder Synology. Im Zweifel ins Handbuch der akutellen Firmware schauen, das gibt es bei beiden Herstellern im Netz.

Backups können m.W.n. (habe ich nie versucht sondern nur theoretisch in der QNap Beschreibung gelesen) auf jedes ext. erreichbre (Netzwerk)-Laufwerk geschrieben werden. Wobei Du entweder die HDDs im alten NAS massiv aufrüsten musst oder nur Teile des neuen Systems gesichert werden können.

Und schon stellt sich mir die nächste Frage: warum rüstest Du nicht einfach die HDDs auf, wenn Du ansonsten zufrieden bist? Die Seagate Exos X X16 mit 16 TB kostet derzeit 410€.

Ob man dann am Ende zu einem
QNAP Turbo Station TS-653D-4G ab &euro;'*'743,63 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Synology DiskStation DS1618+, 4GB RAM ab &euro;'*'774,96 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
greift, ist vermutlich Geschmackssache. Das QNap hat wenigsten 2,5 GBase-T, was für mich bei dem Preis eine zwingende Voraussetzung wäre (wenn schon kein 10 GBase-T geboten wird). Dir ist es aber vermutlich egal. Wenn ich dann noch "Atom" bei Synology lese, schreckt mich das extrem ab. Da wäre mind. ein Suche im Netz nötig, ob das die erst Atom-CPU ist, die ansatzweise etwas taugt (oder zumindest für die von Dir benötigten Aufgaben genügt).

Ich habe aber z.B. auch keine Ahnung, was Du derzeit mit der Rechenleistung des NAS anstellst, da es wohl nicht direkt per HDMI am Fernseher angeschlossen ist. U.U. müssen ja für die RaspPis (und/oder für eine WLan-Anbindung) die Videos konvertiert werden. Wenn es nur um ein Soft RAID1 zur höheren Verfügbarkeit geht, dann wird das auch eine aktuelle ARM CPU schaffen. Komen noch Verschlüsselung oder Videokonvertierung dazu, wird es schwierig.

Klar, das schnarchlahme ARMchen in meinem QNap TS-412 hat QNap mit QTS 4.3 endgültig auf die digitale Müllhalde geschikt und ich war schon kurz davon, ein normales Linux zu installieren. Dafür kann aber ARM nichts, sondern nur die schon 2012 einzig auf Gewinnmaximierung des Herstellers ausgewählte CPU.

Mir persönlich wären beide Geräte viel zu teuer, aber mein Heimmserver/NAS steht nicht im Wohnzimmer, womit mich die Lautstärke eines älteren PCs mit ein paar HDDs nicht stört. Business-PCs mit "bastelfreundlichen" Gehäusen und mehr Rechenleistung gibt es für erheblich weniger, ich habe HotSwap noch nie benötigt, mein NAS muss weder hochverfügbar sien noch zwingend 24/7 erreichbar. Mit etwas Optimierung sollte man zumindest an die 26W Leerlauf-Verschwendung des Synology kommen, falls die Daten von GH stimmer.

Mein i7-2600K im Heimserver kommt auf knapp 40 W mit deaktivierten HDDs aber u.U. 32 GB Ram. Im Betreib mit 3 HDDs und einer SSD sind es dann 52W (Laufwerke aktiv, sonst aber nichgt viel Arbeit) und 63W (Datenübertragung per 10 G Netzwerk). Das ist extem nahe an den 56W, die bei Synology angegeben werden.

Aber das ganze ist halt mehr Aufwand bie der Einrichtung, selbst wenn man OMV nutzt. Beim Fertig-NAS zahlt man für das "schönere" Gehäuse und den geringeren Aufwand bei der Installation/Wartung.


----------



## Manta1500 (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo fotoman,
danke für deine mühe das du mir antwortest.

Ich habe gedacht es währen mehr die fertig Nasen bevorzugen, schon wegen des Aufwandes das System am laufen zu halten.

Ja 6 Einschübe würde ich schon bevorzugen, verglichen habe ich ein wenig, kenne mich dafür zu wenig aus, bei den unterschiedlichen Cpu`s, da gibt`s einige, da weiß ich einfach nicht welchen Cpu ich nehmen soll, da kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Ich bin ja schon soweit zufrieden, ich möchte ein wenig mehr Leistung, da ich glaube das meine Nas zu wenig hat, aufrüsten möchte ich nicht, lieber eine 6-bay und die 2-bay als Backup.
Ich benutze die Seagate IronWolf, was ist der unterschied oder vorteil der Exos platten.

Meine Raspi´s mit Kodi brauchen keine Videokonvertierung, die nehmen alles so wie sie auf der Nas liegen, und alle sind per Lan-Kabel verbunden, ich meide WLan wo es geht, außerdem schaue ich nur am TV.  Verschlüsselung oder Videokonvertierung wie gesagt, wird nicht benötigt, zumindest bis jetzt weiß nicht wofür ich das brauchen würde.

Also Selbstbau kommt bei mir nicht infrage, bevorzuge lieber fertige Nasen ( der preis so um die 800€ für´s Gehäuse gefällt mir schon), und im Wohnzimmer steht sie auch nicht, habe im Büro eine umgebaute Holz-Vitrine wo ich mein Cisco-Switch und die Nas drin habe. Mein Router ist nur eine Fritz-box 7590 weil ich mich da auch nicht so auskenne, hätte lieber einen richtig guten Router der meine Cisco´s ausreizt , aber das wird irgendwann mal geändert, muss ich mal schauen was es da so gibt.

Also, was ich jetzt so aus dir erfahren habe, kannst mir nicht so richtig eine Empfehlung geben, schade, aber danke dafür das du dir die zeit genommen hast mir zu antworten.

Vielleicht meldet sich noch wer zu Wort.

Gruß
Mane


----------



## Helljumper94 (28. August 2020)

Falls es noch relevant sein sollte:
Schau doch mal beim QNAPclub oder dem entsprechenden Synology Forum vorbei. Ich denke das wäre die passendere Anlaufstelle.
Ich bin starker Verfechter von QNAP, da ist die Hardware zum selben Preis meist potenter.
Ich selbst verwende eine TVS-872xt, TVS-673 und habe noch eine TS-569 Pro rumstehen. Ich denke also ich weiß wovon ich da rede. Backup von QNAP auf Synology funktioniert, andersherum aber sehr wahrscheinlich auch. Von QNAP auf QNAP ist noch etwas schicker, aber am Ende auch egal.
Für deine Belange ausreichend wäre wie bereits erwähnt das TS-653D. Das ist auch ziemlich neu.
Wenn du aber schon eine NAS als Server einsetzt, würde ich dir empfehlen von Kodi weg zu Plex umzusatteln. Da würde ich dir das TS-673 empfehlen. Hier kannst du eine Nvidia Quadro P400 einbauen. Der Vorteil von Plex ist, dass der Server alle Berechnungen übernimmt. Egal welcher Client, der Server wandelt in das passende Format um. Mit der Quadro kannst du dann auch Hardwarebeschleunigung verwenden, sodass auch 4K Inhalte kein Problem darstellen. Ansonsten hat die TS-673 noch 2 m.2 Slots, was auch eine nette Sache ist. Da könntest du dann Plex draufhauen, sodass die Mediathek (Cover und Co.) super schnell geladen werden.
Speicher fürs MacBook ist kein Ding, das können beide Hersteller. Du kannst sogar ein Volume für TimeMachine einrichten.

Edit: Im zweiten Post schreibst du ja, du benötigst keine Konvertierung. Dann frage ich mich, wo genau du die Leistung deiner aktuellen NAS denn vermisst? Was genau geht dir zu langsam? Falls dich Dinge wie Virtualisierung interessieren lass dir gesagt sein: für ein OS im GUI Betrieb würde ich kein NAS Modell ohne Core i/ Ryzen CPU nehmen. Erst ab da macht es Spaß.
Zu den EXOS Platten, dass sind Server Platten. Im Vergleich zu ihrer größe sind die aktuell erstaunlich günstig zu bekommen. Nachteil bei denen ist die Lautstärke. Wenn die NAS nicht im Keller oder ähnlichem steht würde ich eher von diesem Modell abraten.

Nochmal zusammengefasst: solltest du doch Videotranskodierung nutzen wollen, würde ich dir zu einer TS-673 mit nvidia Quadro raten. Wenn nicht zur TS-653D. Aber in diesem Fall solltest du noch einmal präzisieren, in welchem Bereich du gerne mehr Leistung hättest und was genau du dir von der neuen NAS erwartest.


----------

